
Cambridge Analytica shutting down - petethomas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-faceboook-privacy/cambridge-analytica-shutting-down-wsj-idUSKBN1I32L7
======
bartread
This might be less of a shutdown and more of a rebirth:
[http://uk.businessinsider.com/cambridge-analytica-
executives...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/cambridge-analytica-executives-
and-mercer-family-launch-emerdata-2018-3?r=US&IR=T)

~~~
matt4077
In business, it’s often possible to change the name and get the plausible
deniability you need to continue.

In politics, any future venture by these people is going to have a difficult
time. No candidate wants to be called out for employing anyone from CA’s core
team now.

What’s also going to be really hard to shake is th litany of articles pointing
out that CA actually failed pretty badly at achieving its promises. Just
consider the “honey trap” offers they were making: if you actually own the
secret sauce to influence elections with big data and machine learning and
psycho ops... why go for the oldest, most shady trick in the book?

~~~
bartread
I hope you're right and that things will change for the better as a result.

------
_ironslab
The unavoidable conclusion to a player who stepped outside the gaming board.

